# "9" character costume



## Frankenfrog (Oct 19, 2010)

Wow...I never heard of this movie so I checked out the trailer on line. It looks pretty good. I'll have to watch out for it. Thanks for posting. Oh yes...the costume looks great.


----------



## Ratmonkey (Oct 4, 2010)

Thank you Frog. don' t worry only one house we went to actually knew who he was. maybe I should include a reference.


----------



## Death Dealer (Sep 20, 2010)

Loved the movie, love the costume


----------



## Nevergoback (Sep 13, 2009)

That costume is awesome. The movie was good too. Would love to have some of the details of how you made the head and what the *********** is made of.


----------



## Death Dealer (Sep 20, 2010)

someone else posted this one in the Show off your Costume thread.....both are great!


----------



## Nevergoback (Sep 13, 2009)

Hmm, I guess I could make the *********** and zipper pull out of foam core or pink foam and the teeth on the costume with duct tape. This costume looks good too. I'd like to make a dummy I have two child size armatures who need a facelift.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Looks great!!!


----------



## Ratmonkey (Oct 4, 2010)

Nevergoback,
To make the head we used an oval shaped balloon and paper mache over it and then covered with burlap. The eyes are painted cardboard shipping tubes. I drilled out the centers of the end caps and glued in black muslin over the opening. Painted the rims silver and attached a clip and screw on each side (much to the insistence of my son.) 

Zipper: I cut the shape out of ¼ “ poster board. Used this as a template to trace and cut out the sheet of copper. The pull and bracket are just copper with out the foam. We dirtied it up with some blank paint and sponge. The Zipper teeth are made out of silver clarion (fake leather) glued on.

Hands: I traced my son’s hands to create a pattern. Strips were cut out of the copper, two per finger with the end piece rounded. I used a drum stick to shape the curve. The drum stick being tapered worked really well to shape different size fingers. Each finger piece was glued to a glove so that they overlapped similar to a gauntlet. The back of the hand and thumb I shaped with round part of a small anvil and glued on.


----------



## MarkOf13 (Sep 25, 2009)

Outstanding job on the costume! I did see the movie and my family would have identified the character easily. I am surprised that you actually used metal but it gives the costume that something extra.


----------



## Ratmonkey (Oct 4, 2010)

MarkOf13 said:


> I am surprised that you actually used metal but it gives the costume that something extra.


As was my wife when she saw the bill,lol.


----------



## theedwin (Sep 25, 2008)

That is a great costume!!! I love every little bit of it! Great job!


----------

